
Show HN: Daily photo diary of you staring at your computer; a chrome extension - mayaman
https://glanceback.info/
======
wingerlang
I did something similar for over 3 years, with a cron job and imagemagik. It
takes a webcam shot as well as a screenshot and combines them once per hour.

I have 13000 images at the moment from late 2015 to early 2018 (I forgot to
enable in after I switched laptop).

One thing that was unexpected was that initially the script would put all
images into one folder, which lagged a lot to open due to the massive amount
of images. So I had to change it to put them into year-month-day folders.

I personally found that taking only a webcam shot lost all context, especially
if you - like me - spend 90% of your time either at home or at work.

You can see the script here as well as some examples.
[http://jontelang.com/blog/2015/08/15/automating-
screenshots....](http://jontelang.com/blog/2015/08/15/automating-
screenshots.html)

